# Implications Of Not Moving to Germany After Getting German Blue Card



## kaku19 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have a job offer from Germany and the employer has already got an EU blue card permit. Unfortunately, due to some visa issues, I'm in a situation where I have also applied for another non-eu country's visa and waiting for that result.

If I get my visa in this other country there is a possibility that I won't join this job in Germany even after getting my blue card.

I want to move to Germany at some point in my life. I don't want to ruin that chance. Kind members, please tell me what are the implications of not moving to Germany after getting a blue card? Does it affect my chances of moving to Germany later in life?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

kaku19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a job offer from Germany and the employer has already got an EU blue card permit. Unfortunately, due to some visa issues, I'm in a situation where I have also applied for another non-eu country's visa and waiting for that result.
> 
> ...


I am not quite understanding the situation. Is the BlueCard application already in process? If so, how are you applying for visas in different countries at the same time? Did you not have to submit your passport? Do you have two passports?

I don't think you will have problems with Germany's administration if you don't use a visa that was issued to you. Plans change, life happens. You may have to explain things.

You most certainly will have spoiled your chances with that particular employer, though.


----------

